
Twitter user gets blocked for writing “die” in German - Labo333
https://twitter.com/ZiaWeise/status/1194203773209587713
======
profmonocle
The post claims it was an algorithm, but this could easily be a human mistake.
Maybe someone reported the comment (either maliciously or ignorantly), then a
moderator, unaware the user was writing in German, suspended the user.

------
cdumler
Reminds me of the time locally when group of people tried to change a local
river's name from "Fishkill" to "Fishsave." The name Fishkill is Dutch for
creek/river of fish.

------
NonEUCitizen
[https://twitter.com/timmartin2/status/23365017839599616?lang...](https://twitter.com/timmartin2/status/23365017839599616?lang=en)

------
dreix
Some weeks ago we had big banners advertising 'Die great night show'. Probably
wasn't as much fun as advertised

